# Dreaded Truma Regulator



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Just had the dreaded Truma blocked regulator problem. I have a twin refillable bottle system and the problem was only effecting one bottle and this bottle just happened to be the one that we refilled all of the time while in France, Spain & Portugal, therefore I was thinking it was dirty gas or a mix of Butane/Propane and was freezing. WRONG! the other bottle which has only been refilled in the UK started to play up a couple of days later.
Luckily, I do carry a spare identical regulator and I have just changed it is freezing conditions and everything is now OK.
It took a little while as both bottles are firmly fixed and refill pipes run over the top of them.
But now sitting back and having a well deserved cupa!
I did call into Fes Gas yesterday and I purchased another bulkhead regulator from them, but it would have taken longer to fit as a little pipe work required and as it was raining I will do this at home at my leisure.
Thanks Bigpeetee for informing us about Fes Gas, they do have quite a good stock and were very helpful.


----------



## Byronic (Feb 4, 2012)

Have you sussed out what could be affecting the regulator with it now removed. 
In the extreme cold could it have been water vapour icing on the low pressure side?


----------



## rolandrat (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi *****, yes I've had the dreaded problem and mine was only a year old, I recently replaced one for a friend of mine whose regulator failed as well. Like you I always a spare and also a water pump.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 8, 2012)

Truma are bringing out a gas filter, I understand that it's meant to remove any contaminants from LPG before it reaches the regulator. See: Clean performance

Personally I'm convinced that the problem is down to oily contaminants in the gas. Oil blockages in LPG gas pipes has been known, certainly in the marine industry, for years.

AndyC


----------



## rolandrat (Feb 8, 2012)

I've always used bottled Calor propane whilst my friend has the refillable system and buys gas from a local garage so I don't think it's caused by one particular type of gas. I agree that the old type regulator was always trouble free and I carry one of those as well just in case.


----------



## runnach (Feb 8, 2012)

When we discussed it a few weeks ago I read the link to his findings .... I never commented, but I found some of his terminology slightly misleading, more his writing style than knowledge.( Gas Seals for LPG are not rubber to give an example, further in his appraisal it becomes obvious he is well aware of that and uses better terminology)

On face value , the problems encountered if isolated would indicate "heavy ends" or "dirty gas".

However the fact that the problem does seem to be a common issue, I would agree with his hunch and that is the seals are an inadequate compound and deterioate quicker than they should, The seals are Neoprene LPG liquid and gas attacks natural rubber products.

One thing he mentioned but never followed up on is that Trauma were blaming the hoses, I am pretty confident Hymer and others are competent to work out that the hoses need to comply with EN and British standards.Truma and all the manufacturers are well aware I would hope of suitable materials

Channa


----------



## Teutone (Feb 9, 2012)

Great. I have just bought a Truma secumotion and the pipe....:mad1:


----------

